

Astronomers discover the largest structure in the universe - jug6ernaut
http://www.ras.org.uk/news-and-press/224-news-2013/2212-astronomers-discover-the-largest-structure-in-the-universe

======
SQLRockstar
That's flippin' HUGE! If the Universe is about 13b years old, then this thing
is essentially as about 1/3 the age of the Universe itself.

